# C-124 kit from Roden



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks 
The latest issue of Finescale Modeler has an ad on page 7 from a company called Roden that shows they have (or will have) a kit of the C-124 Globemaster. I've wanted a kit of this plane for years -- my father worked on it -- but know nothing about the Roden company. Their website was not very helpful, either, showing only a thumbnail photo of box art and no other details.
Does anyone know more about either the Roden company or when the C-124 might hit the shelves?

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Roden is a Ukrainian outfit that followed the defunct Toko outfit. Roden has the ex Toko tooling and, of course, their own kits. Quality is okay but does vary a bit. They are not Tamiya by any means, and more like a Ukrainian version of Academy. The C-124 has been listed on their web site over a year but to date is just vaporware. 

http://www.roden.eu/HTML/306.htm


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Thanks for that info. We can only hope the kit eventually is a reality.

Jeff


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I received the following from Roden yesterday. Let's hope it works out!
Jeff

Dear Mr. Jeff Brown,

Greeting from rainy Kiev!

With this message I confirm that # 306 C-124 Globemaster is already available at www.rodenkits.com
Also, you can place an order for this model kit in 10 days at www.squadron.com 

If you have questions – please, let us know.

Best regards,
Olga


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey thats good news. Squadron is the US importer for Roden and has also repackaged a couple of thier kits in Squadron/Encore boxes.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone seen this kit yet? Squadron still lists is as "out of stock." I'm not familiar enough with other mail-order companies to try them instead.

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobby Terra has had it for a while now and its only $26. They are very good to deal with. I usually get my stuff in about 10-14 days; not bad from the Ukraine to Florida.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I just checked on the phone with Squadron and they still don't have it and don't know when they'll get it. Perhaps its time to go with Hobby Terra.

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I buy from Hobby Terra quite often. They are very good to deal with. Not only are they cheaper than Squadron, but I imagine their postage, even from Ukraine to the USA is still cheaper.

FYI Tower Hobbies says they will get the Globemaster in sometime around late September for $27


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This might be good to get for both strength and nose weight

http://modelingmadness.com/scott/detailsets/sac/sac14407.htm


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I have started work on the Roden C-124. To put it mildly, it leaves a lot to be desired as far as ease of assembly is concerned, but then again I like a challenge.

Has anyone figured out a way to get a strong attachment for the wings? They lack the traditional spar or other strong attachment points.

I'm thinking of epoxying a couple of metal rods into the wing and then reinforcing the rods after attaching the wings to the fuselage. It might even be a good idea to use screws, then superglue the screws. I'd do all of this before gluing the fuselage halves together.

Anyone else solved this problem with this or other kits?

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nothing some MEK won't solve. I don't recall ever having to brace anything except the floppy wings in Revells awful 1/48 B-1. Certainly not a 1/144 plane.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I don't have a lot of experience working with kits such as this. It has no locating pins or good locating points and the instructions aren't much help. I prefer to be cautious in that I don't want to put a lot of work into this and then have the wings fall off.

I did drill a small hole from the inside of the fuselage. I then put a small screw through it with the head on the outside of the plane, then located the bottom wing portion in the proper spot. I stuck the screw to the inside part of the wing bottom with some two-part epoxy. Once it all dried, I found I could attach and remove the wing as I wanted.

My plan is to fix both wings this way. I'll build the basic parts, minus engines, landing gear, etc., then glue/screw them to the inside of the fuselage. When the time comes, I'll glue the fuselage halves together and finish it all up.

Don't know how it all sounds to everyone else, but it works for me!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that approach. I probably wouldn't use screws (I get a mental image of the screw stressing or splitting the plastic). But certainly some brass wire and tube pins and/or sockets work well.


----------

